# meyer blade wouldn't go down.



## connplow (Dec 7, 2007)

any reason why with a meyer plow it sometimes wont go down? i parked it last night with the plow blade on the ground, i then picked the blade up drove approx. 6 miles and when i got to my destination the plow would not return to the down position. it eventually started to work slowly.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

check your filters and oil the might be getting plugged or the oil iced up !


----------



## connplow (Dec 7, 2007)

thanx i'll do that.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Ahhh....that wonderful blue fluid.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Check to see that you are getting power to the "A" solenoid. The wire on mine came loose the other day and it wouldn't go down. Would go up, not down.


----------

